# Painting Faux Wood Grain



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow! Looks like real wood, for sure.
Thanks for the tutorial, Terra! I've never seen that painting tool before. Looks like I'd be wise to get one.
Your caskets turned out superb!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Muchas gracias! Seriously impressive results! I'm with you Dave, that looks like a must have tool.


----------



## Bobbywan (Dec 16, 2011)

Love it! Thanks Terra!


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks, Terra

I love the formula: A little of this, a glob of that. And it all works beautifully.


----------



## JoJo (Apr 13, 2009)

Love love your tutorials!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I saw those years ago when people were doing faux finishes on wall right and left,, haven't seen it in a while, and back then wasn't doing the halloween prop building thing,,, I need to go check this out again! thanks Terra!!


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

wow you are the best terra thx for the info


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

wow!!!
I am changing themes this year, so I'm not doing boarded windows anymore.  And I really hadn't planned to put boards, of any kind, in my new insane asylum. But, now I have to figure out a way to use your idea. That is awesome! And super easy!!!  They look real.  
Thanks, Terra!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Another brilliant tutorial! Thank you!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh yeah! This was really cool to doon my wall. Nice project last year  I plan to put chair rails to make it seem like the painted wall is actually a wood panel, my mom couldnt tell it wasnt real when I showed her my pics. hehee. I will probably use the tool to make my tiki totem pole pieces, and am contemplating using this in my bedroom to make the wall support look like a beam or wood.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Wow! Looks like real wood, for sure.
> Thanks for the tutorial, Terra! I've never seen that painting tool before. Looks like I'd be wise to get one.
> Your caskets turned out superb!


Thanks Dave! I was pleased with those caskets too. Been holding onto those styro containers for years and finally found a good use for them. A tip for anyone thinking of making them: Be sure to glue in a loop of wire on two ends of it. That way you can stake them to the ground. If not, they would soon become kites - the COOLEST kites evah!

*Raven's Hollow Cemetary & Bobbywan:* Thanks for the kudos!



ThAnswr said:


> Thanks, Terra
> 
> I love the formula: A little of this, a glob of that. And it all works beautifully.


heheh. Yep, that's how I combine colors and sometimes I win and sometimes I lose _(and some paint). _Luckily, I edit those boo - boo's out: Makes me look like a master  The drag is that it's hard to get a favorite color back again. Really need to find a better system 



JoJo said:


> Love love your tutorials!


Thanks!



bethene said:


> I saw those years ago when people were doing faux finishes on wall right and left,, haven't seen it in a while, and back then wasn't doing the halloween prop building thing,,, I need to go check this out again! thanks Terra!!


With you there. Was a big HGTV fan and need to start watching again. Bet there are even more helpful painting nuggets there that we could use for the dark side.



azazel said:


> wow you are the best terra thx for the info


You're very welcome 



creeeepycathy said:


> wow!!!
> I am changing themes this year, so I'm not doing boarded windows anymore.  And I really hadn't planned to put boards, of any kind, in my new insane asylum. But, now I have to figure out a way to use your idea. That is awesome! And super easy!!!  They look real.
> Thanks, Terra!


You're not doing the boarded windows anymore??? They looked so good on your house. I'm still trying to get around to making mine. But love your insane asylum theme though. Built-in scary.



Hilda said:


> Another brilliant tutorial! Thank you!


You're welcome.



kittyvibe said:


> Oh yeah! This was really cool to doon my wall. Nice project last year  I plan to put chair rails to make it seem like the painted wall is actually a wood panel, my mom couldnt tell it wasnt real when I showed her my pics. hehee. I will probably use the tool to make my tiki totem pole pieces, and am contemplating using this in my bedroom to make the wall support look like a beam or wood.


Wow, your walls look fantastic. Just like some very expensive woodwork was installed.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, your walls look fantastic. Just like some very expensive woodwork was installed.[/QUOTE]

Thanky very much :3


----------

